

Ask HN: Learning PHP - Chirag

Could you please share good resources for PHP video talks, great tutorials for Learning PHP. There seem to be too many tutorials on PHP but most of them are either solving a problem or serving google ads.<p>Unlike python/ROR there seems to be dearth of good PHP talks from experts.<p>Could you please share your best bookmarks for learning Good PHP, best practices, tools and tricks and video tutorials.
======
colinsidoti
For me, it has always been best to learn by doing. Think of something you want
to build and go for it. You'll certainly make mistakes but don't worry about
it; the web is pretty forgiving on a small scale. When you need general help,
try asking a question on SitePoint. There's StackOverflow too, but I feel like
SitePoint has more a learning environment while StackOverflow is just a place
to get answers.

With every project you complete, you'll discover new and better ways to do
things. Just be open about asking questions and showing your code. If you ever
find yourself thinking there's a better way to something, there probably is,
so go ahead and make a thread on SitePoint.

To prove I'm not making all this up (assuming this link works), this is all of
the threads I've made on SitePoint in ascending order:
<http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4499370> . Added
disclaimer: In October 2005 I was 14, so excuse any poor writing in those
posts

~~~
colinsidoti
Meh, vBulletin isn't going to let me get a link that works for everyone. If
you have an account on SitePoint just search threads by e39m5 and sort in
ascending order. Sorry about that.

